# Database of who already cured GERD



## 19224 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, everyone!Why don't we have a database here about the treatments of the people who already overcome GERD?So, no chit chat would be necessary here


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Provex CV (flavonoid complex) twice daily. No GERD since 1998!Mark


----------



## 16390 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Mark,Could you suggest me an internet link where I can find this product and also find the nutrictional facts of this product? I live in Italy and I'd like to buy an equivalent product...Thanks in advance for your reply!Gianluca


----------



## 19224 (Mar 2, 2006)

> quote:Italy and I'd like to buy an equivalent product...


Only overitnow said flavonoid cured something on this site and he repeated this Provex year-by-year. I know flavonoid has anti-oxidant and anti-inflammation properties but not that great!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

For what it is worth, you might check "Madman" over on the Irritable Bowel Board. He started using a different flavonoid product for his reflux and now reports similar results for both his digestion and his bowels. There have been others who have had similar results. They sometimes post but lack my persistance. One person from Toronto has done virtually everything he can do this winter to test his improvements. When he cut back, his condition got worse. When he upped it he improved. QED. (The repetition of this comes from the fact that people come and go, here. If you look at a lot of the postings, you will see that they are from people who continue to have difficulties with their meds. I don't.) As far as the Provex, it contains red grape seed, red grape skin, ginko biloba, bilberry and quercetin. It is frequently sold by people on eBay.Be well.Mark


----------

